# 750hp Hispano Suiza Supercar Based on Supercharged Audi R8 V10 + Hybrid Version Planned



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Word via Autobild this morning is that the storied and long retired Hispano Suiza brand will be reborn at the 2010 Geneva Motor Show. The proposed product ,according to the report, will be based on the Audi R8 V10 though upgraded significantly enough to justify a price tag of 700,000 Euros.








While the Geneva example will be a design study, full on production cars are said to begin delivery as early as this summer. Bespoke Hispano Suiza bodywork is the most obvious change from the Audi on which it's based but the changes aren't just skin deep. The Hispano Suiza will also features a twin supercharged version Audi's V10 engine said to be rated at 750 hp. The Autobild report suggests the car will go from 0-62 mph in just 3.4 seconds and top out at 205 mph. 








Not surprisingly given the Audi R8 on which it's based, Hispano plans a roadster version of the car and, surprisingly, a hybrid version is also mentioned. 
According to Autobild, the hybrid will feature an electric motor at the front good 150hp more (900hp total) or it will alternately be able to run on full electric power. We've seen some blogs who've run the story equate this to the upcoming Audi e-tron but we're not so sure. Everything we know about the production e-tron is that it will be purely electrically powered. This is definitely a hybrid with both electric motor and internal combustion engine more close in function to the Volkswagen Group's modular hybrid system going into production shortly in the Q5, Touareg and Cayenne. Could this then showcase some sort of future hybrid drivetrain for the Audi R8 or the Lamborghini Gallardo? 








The Swiss-Spanish marque of Hispano Suiza saw its heydey in the 1920s, even producing a hybrid 'La Cuadra' model in that era. More recently there have been Hispano Suiza concept cars shown in Geneva by Mazel Engineering. We're seeing conflicting reports as to who owns Hispano Suiza, either Mazel or French aerospace company the Safran Group. Fourtitude is investigating this further and will be on the ground in Geneva to cover the car's debut.
* Google-Translated Autobild Article *


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*FV-QR*

While I applaud H-S for their return to the automotive world during such uncertain economic times, I am having trouble with the car visually... hopefully it will grow on me and we can get some additional photos from you George!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (OEMplus.com)*

There are some posted now in the gallery here...
http://www.fourtitude.com/gall...urers


----------



## floormat (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (OEMplus.com)*

Rich, 
You're so politically correct.

This car is hideous!!! I'm sure someone will park it next to their pink lambo with dolphin graphics and think they're the cat's meow, but my god this think makes Oprah look hot!
It's to cars what Freddie Crougar is to male models,
I've seen a prettier nose on pig,
It simply cannot possibly be any worse, those pink dolphins from the lambo would make this car look better!!!!


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Wow Matt, don't sugarcoat it.








Well, I can say that... umm... I like the wheels...?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (OEMplus.com)*

In person the car is not as outlandish, but at the same time it's sort of a coupe take on Speed Racer's Mach Five. I think you have to put it in perspective. Spykers don't sell to first time supercar owners. They sell to guys who already have a few Ferraris. It's the thing to do when you're bored with the 'run of the mill' supercar and want something different. I suspect this car is much the same and you get the refinement of an R8 on top of it. On hometown streets this thing might look like a spaceship but parked in front of the casino in Monaco or at Pebble Beach on concours weekend it is perhaps a bit more in context.


----------



## floormat (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

I actually love the Spyker's, different is good. I went to test event for them, and I couldn't find even one person that I had to even moderately defend the design to.
I really cant find an exterior bit I like on this Hispano thing, really.
I think it would look out of place a Pee Wee's fun house.
Ok, maybe the brakes, yeah they're not bad.
I'm done ranting though, just not my cup of tea. In the end the more supercharged v10's in the world the better it will be, no matter what they're wrapped in.
Thanks for all the Geneva coverage George!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (floormat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *floormat* »_
I'm done ranting though, just not my cup of tea. In the end the more supercharged v10's in the world the better it will be, no matter what they're wrapped in.
Thanks for all the Geneva coverage George!

I agree. The most newsworthy bit here to readers of this site has to be the powertrain - V10 supercharger specifically, but V10 supercharged with hybrid is intriguing.
We'll have a final Geneva wrapup up sometime on Friday. The R8 Spyder trumped our Geneva story this week and I have to head down to Audi in VA today but we will have something up by the end of the week.


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*










looks like


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (sirswank)*

It is much like a grinning shark isn't it.


----------

